# guppy fry



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

ok my guppy has delivered a few batches and one of those batches are about a month and a half old now and i have brand new fry from this morning but id like to know if their sellable and if so how old do they have to be before i sell and how much are they worth individually I've never sold before


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

bumping up for a lil attention


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

If they are small common guppies...Probaly not sellable, but you might bargin for store credit. My lfs sells small feeder guppies for12¢ each so maybe half that to buy. Unless you have hundreds of fry , you'll not make more than a couple dollars. 

If they are fancy guppies ...and you grow your fry to adult size (9 months to a year or so) you'll have a better chance of selling and get a higher price.

Look at some of the offerings on aquabid to get an idea of what price people are asking for.

Good luck!


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

i really dont know anything about guppys but when i wake up more ill try to get pics of the mom to see what type she is
and i have a male (not the dad) and see what he is
thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

the female is the one on the right and the male is on the left. the male has coloration the female dont she only has a yellow tail


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

These are fancy guppies. I looked into guppies a little so I could give you a little more informed advice. It seems that fancy guppies are usualy offered for sale at about 6 months old, not 9 months to 1 year as I said previously. If your serious about selling guppies, sites like aquabid are probaly your best bet. Its like ebay for fish. Pick out your best fish early and sepaerate male from female. You'll probaly want at least three tanks to do it right, maybe four. One for newborns, one for growing males, one for growing females, and one for your own fish that you want to keep. Cull out any guppies that are stunted or deformed. Only offer perfect, beautiful fish for sale...you'll build a reputation for quality and hopefully you get many ,many customers.
Good luck.


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

thank u for helping.... i went to aquabid and seen several guppies. my male is the only one that looks to b fancy 
and my female has diff fin shapes than the male so it was hard for me to make sure shes a fancy 
i seen a lot of sales where they only sale males so its hard for me to determine their value and if the females are saleable 
using a phone to look stuff up is difficult for me


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok I'm now dealing with her 3rd birth

She gave birth 2 mths ago then again on 1/17/2013 and again today 1/25/13 every one is in a 10g I'm over my head with this now and dont know what to do


----------



## sprinkleddonuts (Jul 26, 2013)

It looks like you're about to have the same situation I did. My guppies (4 pairs) all had fry faster than u could blink and then I had an overload of about 200 fry in a 20 gallon tank! Long story short, try not to breed guppies unless they are high quality.


----------



## PSRBetta (Jan 27, 2014)

Guppys have too many babies I started with 3 female guppys and 1 male by end of 3months I had about 100 little babies haha never again.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Its good that you have so many, but now comes the hard part. You MUST cull out all fry that are not absolutely perfect. As the young fish grow you will notice that some are much nicer in form and coloration, and it is only those few exceptional fish that you should keep. Its so hard to dispose of live fish, but its the only way to keep your quality up, and numbers down to a managable level. I would want at least four tanks.
Good luck and please keep posting your progress... and photos if possible!


----------

